# Some uncertain future



## derek.yu (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok,I'm new here and now studing clinical medicine in Xi'an China.I love medicine but my school is not that good ,also I try hard and wanna go for USMLE,I thought it will be really tough for me.In a word, I still believe in that moto:"God helps those who help themselves."
I'm here to study and making friends~#wink


----------

